# Bombs Away...



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

after collecting various new GPS numbers im ready to play. best of luck :gn


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

uh o.... :gn


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

first nuke went out today. two other scuds going out monday morning.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> first nuke went out today. two other scuds going out monday morning.


You sending a nuke, Miami?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

its out as we speak.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Look out below............


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> after collecting various new GPS numbers im ready to play. best of luck :gn


WTG Erik!!!! We'll show the elders that us noobs can bomb too!!!!

Be warned...I have watched some of the threads.. You will have to reinforce your bomb shelter after they hit. Some of the elders are brutal!!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i dont know that it gets any more brutal than what went out yesterday or whats going out monday LOL


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmmmm.... I wonder if the mail carriers ever figure out how lethal of a bomb they are carring to someones door step.A harmless box on the outside but an oh so devestating bomb inside.

Attn: Mail carriers - Please handle those "packages" with upmost care

Hope the victoms walk out of the rumble with a smile on their face

Very nice MiamiE


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yippppeeee!!! Bombs-a-plenty!! We're getting several ready to head out Monday also! 
*
NOW THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!!*

Sharing with the people you care about!! Hopefully some of what's sent will be something that someone wants to try, if not maybe something someone really likes.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> yippppeeee!!! Bombs-a-plenty!! We're getting several ready to head out Monday also!
> *
> NOW THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!!*
> 
> Sharing with the people you care about!! Hopefully some of what's sent will be something that someone wants to try, if not maybe something someone really likes.


i agree totally. i was looking at my humidor the other day and had a lot of smokes that im never going to smoke. why let them sit when i could be generous and share them with other BOTL that have helped me a lot in my last month here!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i dont know that it gets any more brutal than what went out yesterday or whats going out monday LOL


thats quite a statement there.
i'll be looking forward to pics


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

mondays bombs may not have the quantity of saturdays but they make up for it in quality. cant wait for them to arrive


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> yippppeeee!!! Bombs-a-plenty!! We're getting several ready to head out Monday also!
> *
> NOW THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!!*
> 
> Sharing with the people you care about!! Hopefully some of what's sent will be something that someone wants to try, if not maybe something someone really likes.


He _He_ :gn

0103 8555 7493 4258 2803
0103 8555 7493 5318 1132
0103 8555 7493 7415 2654
0103 8555 7493 9512 4173
0103 8555 7494 1609 5697


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Matts one crazy SOB!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> Matts one crazy SOB!!!


Here we go again! WWIII and WWIV!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Good Job Miami, keep them on their toes!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i try and send out a bomb to calm the compulsive bombers and this is what happens lol five more go out


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

txmatt said:


> He _He_ :gn
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 4258 2803
> 0103 8555 7493 5318 1132
> ...


LOL Matt.. now that's what I'm talking about!!!! woooo hooooo!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Way to go Erick! Of course retalliation is a time-honored tradition around here. just so you know! He he!

Matt ... you are psycho! LOL!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Way to go Erick! Of course retalliation is a time-honored tradition around here. just so you know! He he!
> 
> Matt ... you are psycho! LOL!


*Amigo, We need to teach this young Aficionados a lesson!!!*

Fatboy is on its way Dave!  :gn

Salud!


----------



## patio87 (Nov 2, 2004)

I gotta say I just learned(from that one guys FAQ) about this "bombing" thing today, and I have to say it is pretty damn bad ass. I have never been on a board where people are like brothers, and give like its nothing. It might be that im 18 and most of my time is spent on paintball forums, and everyone there is in competiton, so its a bit different here LOL.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

yea youll learn its not about competition on here. its more sharing is caring :r (ive always wanted to say that)


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*A Big Salud To You Erik!*


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

0304 3490 0000 8078 3940
0304 1560 0004 5140 9510


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

explosions should be hitting up tommorow if not today


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

all y'all are crazy!


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

Cant wait to see the carnage! :hn You guys are awesome!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think a bomb has strayed wayward! priority is 1-2 days on the eastern part of the country


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Boom

Got hit yesterday. Thought I might get the pics working by today but nada.
Thanks Erick.

What an interesting selection of cigars:

Sosa's - heard good things about these they will be my first.
Couple of Padrons - of course  
HDM, Macanudo, Pedomomo, Onxy 97 res, La Pearl
and more.

The Miami Mafia of one has struck!

Thank you again.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thank YOU for being ever so patient with a fellow noob BOTL!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> thank YOU for being ever so patient with a fellow noob BOTL!


Naah I haven't been what I preach and I'm sorry. Fortunately I have this little box on my desk. It's got some writing on it. Man got enough consonants in that last name.  I do however have a good memory. Annies. Hmm seems to me..

Thanks again.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Naah I haven't been what I preach and I'm sorry. Fortunately I have this little box on my desk. It's got some writing on it. Man got enough consonants in that last name.  I do however have a good memory. Annies. Hmm seems to me..
> 
> Thanks again.


well with me you and a few other have and i appreciate that after my rough start. enjoy the smokes dave


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Boom
> 
> Got hit yesterday. Thought I might get the pics working by today but nada.
> Thanks Erick.
> ...


Nice job Erick... congrats Dave...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice play E, Come out swinging. Good hit on Klugsie.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hit Erick! Great target too!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

more carnage to come today


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

bombs have been delivered. i hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey if you play the lottery here are some lucky numbers:

03043490000304920533


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey if you play the lottery here are some lucky numbers:
> 
> 03043490000304920533


:r your nuts dude. i wanted to put you to sleep, but you wont rest :bx


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

One short range missle landed in Ft Myers!!!!! Somebody raised this kid right. He took a beating when he first got here, part of it came from me and he didn't deserve it. But, he took it like a man then hung in there. Now, he's become a bomber. You're OK Erick, FloydP and I were talking about you just a couple of nights ago. I said that I had misjudged you and I was right. You've humbled me.

Thanks Erick.

PBAAB
WGACA


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

go ahead and enjoy those sticks buddy!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WTG Erick!!!! Congrats to both DaKlugs and Radar!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

theres one more in the hiding. maybe i destroyed him? hope not!


----------

